# Testo approvato alla camera del pdl66 (commento)



## Old Paolo (6 Settembre 2005)

Vediamo se riesco a ravvivare sto forum.

http://blog.virgilio.it/bloggers/domanicapirai/weblog.php?PHPSESSID=ba7061d508700948e0abc5fdabd3d9d8




DISEGNO DI LEGGE 


Art. 1. 

(Modifiche al codice civile) 

1. L?articolo 155 del codice civile è sostituito dal seguente: 

«Art. 155. - (Provvedimenti riguardo ai figli) ? Anche in caso di separazione personale dei genitori il figlio minore ha il diritto di mantenere un rapporto equilibrato e continuativo con ciascuno di essi, di ricevere cura, educazione e istruzione da entrambi e di conservare rapporti significativi con gli ascendenti e con i parenti di ciascun ramo genitoriale. 

Per realizzare la finalità indicata dal primo comma, il giudice che pronuncia la separazione personale dei coniugi adotta i provvedimenti relativi alla prole con esclusivo riferimento all?interesse morale e materiale di essa. Valuta prioritariamente la possibilità che i figli minori restino affidati a entrambi i genitori oppure stabilisce a quale di essi i figli sono affidati, determina i tempi e le modalità della loro presenza presso ciascun genitore, fissando altresì la misura e il modo con cui ciascuno di essi deve contribuire al mantenimento, alla cura, all?istruzione e all?educazione dei figli. Prende atto, se non contrari all?interesse dei figli, degli accordi intervenuti tra i genitori. Adotta ogni altro provvedimento relativo alla prole. 
La potestà genitoriale è esercitata da entrambi i genitori. Le decisioni di maggiore interesse per i figli relative all?istruzione, all?educazione e alla salute sono assunte di comune accordo tenendo conto delle capacità, dell?inclinazione naturale e delle aspirazioni dei figli. In caso di disaccordo la decisione è rimessa al giudice. Limitatamente alle decisioni su questioni di ordinaria amministrazione, il giudice può stabilire che i genitori esercitino la potestà separatamente. 
Salvo accordi diversi liberamente sottoscritti dalle parti, ciascuno dei genitori provvede al mantenimento dei figli in misura proporzionale al proprio reddito; il giudice stabilisce, ove necessario, la corresponsione di un assegno periodico al fine di realizzare il principio di proporzionalità, da determinare considerando: 

1) le attuali esigenze del figlio; 

2) il tenore di vita goduto dal figlio in costanza di convivenza con entrambi i genitori; 
3) i tempi di permanenza presso ciascun genitore; 
4) le risorse economiche di entrambi i genitori; 
5) la valenza economica dei compiti domestici e di cura assunti da ciascun genitore. 

L?assegno è automaticamente adeguato agli indici ISTAT in difetto di altro parametro indicato dalle parti o dal giudice. 

Ove le informazioni di carattere economico fornite dai genitori non risultino sufficientemente documentate, il giudice dispone un accertamento della polizia tributaria sui redditi e sui beni oggetto della contestazione, anche se intestati a soggetti diversi». 

2. Dopo l?articolo 155 del codice civile, come sostituito dal comma 1 del presente articolo, sono inseriti i seguenti: 
«Art. 155-bis. - (Affidamento a un solo genitore e opposizione all?affidamento condiviso) ? Il giudice può disporre l?affidamento dei figli ad uno solo dei genitori qualora ritenga con provvedimento motivato che l?affidamento all?altro sia contrario all?interesse del minore. 

Ciascuno dei genitori può, in qualsiasi momento, chiedere l?affidamento esclusivo quando sussistono le condizioni indicate al primo comma. Il giudice, se accoglie la domanda, dispone l?affidamento esclusivo al genitore istante, facendo salvi, per quanto possibile, i diritti del minore previsti dal primo comma dell?articolo 155. Se la domanda risulta manifestamente infondata, il giudice può considerare il comportamento del genitore istante ai fini della determinazione dei provvedimenti da adottare nell?interesse dei figli, rimanendo ferma l?applicazione dell?articolo 96 del codice di procedura civile. 

Art. 155-ter. - (Revisione delle disposizioni concernenti l?affidamento dei figli) ? I genitori hanno diritto di chiedere in ogni tempo la revisione delle disposizioni concernenti l?affidamento dei figli, l?attribuzione dell?esercizio della potestà su di essi e delle eventuali disposizioni relative alla misura e alla modalità del contributo. 
Art. 155-quater. ? (Assegnazione della casa familiare e prescrizioni in tema di residenza) ? Il godimento della casa familiare è attribuito tenendo prioritariamente conto dell?interesse dei figli. Dell?assegnazione il giudice tiene conto nella regolazione dei rapporti economici tra i genitori, considerato l?eventuale titolo di proprietà. Il diritto al godimento della casa familiare viene meno nel caso che l?assegnatario non abiti o cessi di abitare stabilmente nella casa familiare o conviva more uxorio o contragga nuovo matrimonio. Il provvedimento di assegnazione e quello di revoca sono trascrivibili e opponibili a terzi ai sensi dell?articolo 2643. 

Nel caso in cui uno dei coniugi cambi la residenza o il domicilio, l?altro coniuge può chiedere, se il mutamento interferisce con le modalità dell?affidamento, la ridefinizione degli accordi o dei provvedimenti adottati, ivi compresi quelli economici. 

Art. 155-quinquies. - (Disposizioni in favore dei figli maggiorenni) ? Il giudice, valutate le circostanze, può disporre in favore dei figli maggiorenni non indipendenti economicamente il pagamento di un assegno periodico. Tale assegno, salvo diversa determinazione del giudice, è versato direttamente all?avente diritto. 

Ai figli maggiorenni portatori di handicap grave ai sensi dell?articolo 3, comma 3, della legge 5 febbraio 1992, n. 104, si applicano integralmente le disposizioni previste in favore dei figli minori. 

Art. 155-sexies. - (Poteri del giudice e ascolto del minore) ? Prima dell?emanazione, anche in via provvisoria, dei provvedimenti di cui all?articolo 155, il giudice può assumere, ad istanza di parte o d?ufficio, mezzi di prova. Il giudice dispone, inoltre, l?audizione del figlio minore che abbia compiuto gli anni dodici e anche di età inferiore ove capace di discernimento. 

Qualora ne ravvisi l?opportunità, il giudice, sentite le parti e ottenuto il loro consenso, può rinviare l?adozione dei provvedimenti di cui all?articolo 155 per consentire che i coniugi, avvalendosi di esperti, tentino una mediazione per raggiungere un accordo, con particolare riferimento alla tutela dell?interesse morale e materiale dei figli». 

Art. 2. 

(Modifiche al codice di procedura civile) 

1. Dopo il terzo comma dell?articolo 708 del codice di procedura civile, è aggiunto il seguente: 

«Contro i provvedimenti di cui al terzo comma si può proporre reclamo con ricorso alla corte d?appello che si pronuncia in camera di consiglio. Il reclamo deve essere proposto nel termine perentorio di dieci giorni dalla notificazione del provvedimento». 
2. Dopo l?articolo 709-bis del codice di procedura civile, è inserito il seguente: 
«Art. 709-ter. - (Soluzione delle controversie e provvedimenti in caso di inadempienze o violazioni) ? Per la soluzione delle controversie insorte tra i genitori in ordine all?esercizio della potestà genitoriale o delle modalità dell?affidamento è competente il giudice del procedimento in corso. Per i procedimenti di cui all?articolo 710 è competente il tribunale del luogo di residenza del minore. 

A seguito del ricorso, il giudice convoca le parti e adotta i provvedimenti opportuni. In caso di gravi inadempienze o di atti che comunque arrechino pregiudizio al minore od ostacolino il corretto svolgimento delle modalità dell?affidamento, può modificare i provvedimenti in vigore e può, anche congiuntamente: 

1) ammonire il genitore inadempiente; 

2) disporre il risarcimento dei danni, a carico di uno dei genitori, nei confronti del minore; 
3) disporre il risarcimento dei danni, a carico di uno dei genitori, nei confronti dell?altro; 
4) condannare il genitore inadempiente al pagamento di una sanzione amministrativa pecuniaria, da un minimo di 75 euro a un massimo di 5.000 euro a favore della Cassa delle ammende. 

I provvedimenti assunti dal giudice del procedimento sono impugnabili nei modi ordinari». 

Art. 3. 

(Disposizioni penali) 

1. In caso di violazione degli obblighi di natura economica si applica l?articolo 12-sexies della legge 1º dicembre 1970, n. 898. 

Art. 4. 

(Disposizioni finali) 

1. Nei casi in cui il decreto di omologa dei patti di separazione consensuale, la sentenza di separazione giudiziale, di scioglimento, di annullamento o di cessazione degli effetti civili del matrimonio sia già stata emessa alla data di entrata in vigore della presente legge, ciascuno dei genitori può richiedere, nei modi previsti dall?articolo 710 del codice di procedura civile o dall?articolo 9 della legge 1º dicembre 1970, n. 898, e successive modificazioni, l?applicazione delle disposizioni della presente legge. 

2. Le disposizioni della presente legge si applicano anche in caso di scioglimento, di cessazione degli effetti civili o di nullità del matrimonio, nonché ai procedimenti relativi ai figli di genitori non coniugati. 

Art. 5. 

(Disposizione finanziaria) 

1. Dall?attuazione della presente legge non devono derivare nuovi o maggiori oneri a carico della finanza pubblica.


----------



## FA. (7 Settembre 2005)

Ciao Paolo, ... secchione, ... dovevi fare l'avvocato, ... probabilmente nemmeno i Giudici sanno queste novità; io non la sapevo ... ma non sono avvocato e quindi sono giustificato  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Accidenti, pare buona la cosa ... speriamo che non rovinino tutto con le solite interpretazioni ... di massima e minima.


----------



## Old Paolo (8 Settembre 2005)

In verità a me tanto buona non pare, trovo comunque troppo ampia la discrezionalità del giudice e sospetto che non cambierà nulla.


----------



## FA. (11 Settembre 2005)

Mi pare di aver capito che tenteranno il più possibile di concedere l'affidamente congiunto dei figli, ... salvo casi gravi o contro l'interesse dei figli.

Ho fatto attenzione solo a questo, ... per il resto rimane come sempre: pronti a nuovissime ed esileranti Sentenze ... una che contraddice l'altra


----------

